# CT Scan Gra



## chanikynes (Nov 1, 2004)

Help. I had an abdominal CT scan today and I had to drink 5 cups of cranberry juice with the contrast agent 'gastrografin'.on the way home after the CT i had to stop in the parking lot and have watery D on the ground because it was so urgent. Now five hours later Im still 'peeing' out my but every hour. Everything I drink goes out my colon.Is this normal? I dont know what to do? I never have D like this.. I'm IBSC.


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

I remember that quart of cranberry juice well! I am also a "C" person and didn't have any problem with the stuff. But, I found this little note about gastrografin://quote//Are there any side effects during the use of Gastrografin?Gastrografin may occasionally cause diarrhoea but this stops as soon as the intestine is emptied. Nausea, vomiting and skin reactions have occasionally occurred. Existing enteritis or colitis may be made worse but this is a temporary effect.//end quote//Sounds like you "should" be over it soon! Also, I think that that much cranberry juice (especially if it was "diet") might cause D as well.HugsPeg


----------



## chanikynes (Nov 1, 2004)

thanks peg... its now been 8 hours since the ct.. and im still in the same situation. every hour i pee out my but.i'm getting frustrated that its not stopping. i tried to have some soup for dinner but that was a bad idea.. i saw it all about an hour later in liquid form.i hope this ends soon.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

chanikynes-I had one a few years ago but didnt have to drink cranberry juice, lots of pina colata barium though. It didnt give me D but in the parking lot I began to have awful gas, it would not stop for hours and I was quite miserable. I believe they gave me the contrast iv,(maybe was different type) they said they did and at the time it gave me a huge hot flash. Just curious, where did you have it? I had mine at Winchester Hospital, also had the GI from Hell, hope you don't have the same one.I have a new fantastic IBS dr at BMC in town. Do you know the results of your scan yet?


----------

